# Am I too late to scalp?



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

Hello all  Happy Thursday!

I have a Zeon Zoysia yard in Atlanta after watching a lot of Connor Ward content on YouTube I'm trying to cut my grass shorter.

Given my grass type, location, and the time of year have I missed the safe window to mow short?? Thanks in advance


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I'd say... probably so, but depends. It's been kind of odd weather this spring.

Also- zoysia doesn't appreciate the scalp I don't think.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome to TLF!

I don't have any experience with scalping zoysia, but with bermuda I would say it is only too late to scalp if it does not have time to recover before going into dormancy. I often do a mid-season scalp to sort of reset things if I go on vacation and get behind on mowing.


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

FATC1TY said:


> I'd say... probably so, but depends. It's been kind of odd weather this spring.
> 
> Also- zoysia doesn't appreciate the scalp I don't think.


That's unfortunate... oh well. I think my biggest challenge is the dead grass from last season is still the same height as my green grass (since i didn't scalp). I wonder if I should just wait for the old stuff to thin out or perhaps rent an aerator to help thing it out instead


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

Ware said:


> Welcome to TLF!
> 
> I don't have any experience with scalping zoysia, but with bermuda I would say it is only too late to scalp if it does not have time to recover before going into dormancy. I often do a mid-season scalp to sort of reset things if I go on vacation and get behind on mowing.


Thanks for the warm welcome!

And I can definitely get on board with that point of view with the scalping approach ☺ I am still getting my mowing habits tuned in since it's only my 2nd season I'm this yard. I figure worse case I'll pay the price with a yellow yard for a while and need a few extra waterings.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

First thing you do is change your mower. Contrary to what people have been told, ideal height of cut on Zeon and most other Zoysia varieties is 0.75 or lower. That is maintenance height not a scalp. If the Honda mower you are referring to is not some kind of reel, lowest you can go without damaging the grass is 2.0". Rotary mowers are for cool season grasses and St Augustine. Then again, I know @wardconnor maintains a cool season lawn at or near 0.5".


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Good to see more of the 'kbg of warm season' grass. Mostly full sun or ? Are you managing fert n squirt or someone doing that?


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

jayhawk said:


> Good to see more of the 'kbg of warm season' grass. Mostly full sun or ? Are you managing fert n squirt or someone doing that?


Fert and squirt 😂 that's a new one. I do it all... even water with an above ground moving sprinkler. Mostly full sun. My yard is on a bit of a hill and since I have an older mower, it can be a real pain. I'm thinking of upgrading to a new mower but can't seem to get over the hump of the high expense for a reel - I do like the tri-cut mowers though and see you have one.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Zeon does not look very much like or act like a typical Zoysia or warm season grass. It grows more upright, with very little runners on the surface. Having said that, it is very intolerant of scalping or rough treatment when mowing. I have seen rotary mowed Zeon decline and look bad because the excessive foliage prevented quick drying after irrigation or rain. To me, Zeon looks and acts a lot like British Fine Fescue. Difference is, that Zeon thrives on sun and heat.


----------

